# Happy Birthday Front Yard Fright



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday dude!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday, and they just started stocking some halloween stuff on the shelves!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Zach!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy happy birthday I hope its great


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Front Yard Fright!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, FYF!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! I've been quit busy the past couples weeks with school starting up and working... We're also going to be starting haunt construction this weekend so I'll definitely be posting some updates here in the next few weeks!

Thanks again guys!
It means a lot!
:jol:.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Front Yard Fright!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy B-day FYF!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Zach! I'm happy to hear that you will have your haunt his year. Good Luck and try to relax on your birthday.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Zach!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday FYF!!!!*


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya, Front Yard Fright!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Belated birthday.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy b-day!


----------

